# Can a mouse cause a restart...?



## trueshot09 (Jun 15, 2009)

I had a random restart issue which I have seemed to narrow down, to my mouse by using a mass process of elimination.

I have replaced it and the problem has gone away, But I am still thinking it maybe a coincidence because I generally asume, that mice can't restart a computer.

So yeah, all I'm asking is that: "Can a mouse, with seemingly no damage, cause a system reboot?"

Its a cheap modern USB wired one with a simple 2 mouse buttons and a mouse wheel and I have used it for about a year, incase that would make a difference.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Anything is possible. I would suspect a USB Mouse to cause issues before I would a PS/2 Mouse. Keep us up to date on the, hopefully resolved, problem.


----------



## trueshot09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope still have the random restart problem, my computer just thought it would let me play a game for a whole 5 hours before it did...


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

What type of graphics card do you use ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This should prevent the restarts and you will get a Blue Screen when an error occurs.
The Blue Screen will list the Error Codes that are causing the problem.
Right-click My Computer, and then click Properties.
Click the Advanced tab.
Under Startup and Recovery, click Settings to open the Startup and Recovery dialog box.
Clear the Automatically restart check box, and click OK the necessary number of times.
Restart your computer for the settings to take effect.


----------



## trueshot09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyree said:


> This should prevent the restarts and you will get a Blue Screen when an error occurs.
> The Blue Screen will list the Error Codes that are causing the problem.
> Right-click My Computer, and then click Properties.
> Click the Advanced tab.
> ...


Tried that already, makes no difference to what happens, just restarts.



steveb1234 said:


> What type of graphics card do you use ?


I use Nvidia. Have gone through 3 different cards, no difference other than performance when not restarting. (2 seperate 7800gtx, and 1 8800GT-Current)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please post your PC specs.
Pre-Built; Brand and Model Number
Custom Built;Brand and Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

You could try upgrading your mobo bios - both gigabyte and asrock have specific upgrades to deal with this problem for series 8 nvidia cards - I still use a 7600 card and had this problem with cod2 and mediaeval II- upgrading the mobo bios solved the problem.


----------

